# confused by linuxwacom

## Lunpa

I got a slick wacom graphire 3 for xmas, and have been since had no luck to get it to work.

  So far, from my trial and error, I have pretty much ended up where I have started, though now I'm useing xorg wich I've emerged with the sdk use flag.

  I've hunted around for a good gentoo howto for this, but havn't come up with any luck...

I havn't completely fallowed the official howto since I'm not sure where emerging linuxwacom would fit into all of that.

So I guess I'm asking if anyone either

a: knows of a gentoo specific howto for setting up a wacom usb tablet

or

b: would be kind enough to share thier knoweldge on the topic.

----------

## Lunpa

*bump*

----------

## McGruff

This might help - I'm about to install G2 for the first time so I don't know how well it supports graphire tablets.

----------

## Kovid

As far as I can remember what I did was enable the driver as a module in the 2.6 kernel, then emerge wacom, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf as per the HOWTO and restart X...works like  a charm.

----------

## Lunpa

 *mcgruff wrote:*   

> This might help - I'm about to install G2 for the first time so I don't know how well it supports graphire tablets.

 

Well, my confusion is to what chunk of the howtos there would emerging linuxwacom superseede... they say the graphire tablets work, btw.

 *Kovid wrote:*   

> As far as I can remember what I did was enable the driver as a module in the 2.6 kernel, then emerge wacom, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf as per the HOWTO and restart X...works like a charm.

 

config_usb_wacom is a module in my kernel (and 'wacom' is present in my modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file... not sure if thats a good idea or not or if it even matters...)

config_input_mousedev has been compiled into the kernel... should this be a module instead?

...and...

config_input_evdev is a module in my kernel (and is present (after 'wacom', if order matters?) in modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6)

... so it looks like I have all the dependancies in the kernel correct, so I'm probably doing something wrong... AFTER the kernel.

----------

## Kovid

What precisely is the problem? Cursor note responding? X not recognizing the device? 

Have you configured the relevant sections of xorg.conf?

----------

## Lunpa

Well, the cursor responds, but its the way it responds...

it goes into the top left corner and will move a little bit, but is unpredictable on how it'll move.

I wanna try a few things first, before I start trouble shooting (pretty much taking another loot at the existing documentation and seeing if it makes more sence now that I somewhat know where the linuxwacom ebuild fits into all of this.  the perpose of this posting was realy to find gentoo-specific documentation on the topic, though)

***ADDED***

I'm guessing after one has all the kernel stuff and the ebuild emerged, they contiunes from http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/wacdump here ish, right?

----------

## Kovid

from running wacdump

----------

## Lunpa

alright, things are going MUCH smoother now  :Smile: 

Now the cursort reacts more sensably to the movements of the stylus, however it is very jumpy (an atempt to draw a straight line in the gimp will not restult with a line)

Now I'm somewhat cought up at http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/wacomdrv

it wants me to replace occurances of wacom_drv.o with another version of wacom_drv.o found in the files I WOULD have had to download if it weren't for our good friend gentoo...

So that makes me wonder... does emerging linuxwacom also update the wacom_drv.o files?

Side note, there are two wacom_drv.o files, for me:

```
bash-2.05b# locate wacom_drv.o

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/wacom_drv.o

/usr/X11R6/lib/Server/modules/input/wacom_drv.o
```

----------

## Kovid

It does provided you emerged it after X. You can verify this with qpkg -f filename

You may need to emerge gentoolkit for qpkg

----------

## Lunpa

hmmm, alright, I've messed around with things a bit, and here is what I've done so far:

1) I've unmerged xfree and emerged xorg with the 'sdk' useflag

then I emerged linuxwacom just fine.

2) messed around with my kernel alot, and made sure it had all the formentioned modules.

3) configured xorg.conf to have the needed entries:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier       "Simple Layout"

  screen           "Screen 1"

  InputDevice   "Mouse1"    "CorePointer"

  InputDevice   "Keyboard1"   "CoreKeyboard"

  InputDevice    "cursor"     "SendCoreEvents"

  InputDevice    "stylus"       "SendCoreEvents"

  InputDevice    "eraser"      "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

```

```

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "cursor"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/event2"

  Option        "Type"          "cursor"

  Option        "USB"           "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "stylus"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/event2"

  Option        "Type"          "stylus"

  Option        "USB"           "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "wacom"

  Identifier    "eraser"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/event2"

  Option        "Type"          "eraser"

  Option        "USB"           "on"

EndSection

```

4) used qpkg to check the existing two wacom_drv.o files and copy the one that I think was emerged via linuxwacom over the one that wasn't:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# locate wacom_drv.o
> 
> /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/wacom_drv.o
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b$ qpkg -f /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/wacom_drv.o
> 
> x11-base/xorg-x11 *
> ...

 

So here I am:

The tablet *sorta* works.

If I move the stylus around on the tablet, the cursor will move accordingly, and the movement is _not_ relative.  Tapping the tip will result in a click, and both ends work properly.  I've configured it up in the gimp, too, and I've made some cool drawings in it with the expected functionality (eraser and tip can be asigned different tools, etc)...

So it works like it should, right?

Wrong.

Outside the gimp, when I move it around, it is very jumpy. Frames flash in and out of focus when the cursor (tablet) is hovered over them (frames=windows... I'm using ion, so "windows" gain focus when the cursor is over them, and everything is bound to frames, rahter than free floating), and when I click on things with the stylus, I'll be lucky if what I intended to recieves the click, and not something else.

INside the gimp, it behaves similarly, however if I start to draw with it, it'll simmer down somewhat, and work more like I would exect it should.

inside the gimp, I can safely draw without alot of extra noise, because when I draw, it becomes less jumpy, and the other windows can't seem to gain focus.

When I flip the pen, it takes some time and experimentation (I've found quickly and lightly tapping the new end helps) before the gimp (or the windowing interface, etc) "realises" the tip is different, and likewise is needed to use my regular mouse.

The wireless mouse that can be used instead of the stylus has alot of problems in the gimp, and doesn't work right at all. (movement is very erradic, and doesn't seem to correspond to where the stylus is on the tablet)

Pressure sensitivity seems to work, however the gimp seems to count it as very lightly pressing the tip, even when the tip is not touching the tablet.  Therefor all the tools seem to leave a light trail, and when I manage to accidentaly get a layer movement tool or selection tool, alot of annoyance is generated.

Any ideas to fix these new problems?  I've seem to have reached the end of the official howto...

----------

## McGruff

Another link which might help.

If you get it fixed let us know: I'll be wrestling with the same problem shortly

----------

## Lunpa

w00t

problems solved!  now I just need to do some minor configureation.

My problem is that in my xorg config, the mouse driver was set to /dev/mouse or something....

Now, I was confused by the howto, but I've figured it out:

In the howto, it looked like they meant to make sure it wasn't /dev/mouse in the serverlayout:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

 Identifier "Simple Layout"

 screen "Screen 1"

 InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

 InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

 InputDevice "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"

 InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"

 InputDevice "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

```

The server layout is fine.  "Mouse1" has nothing to do with /dev/input/mouse1, btw

What they REALY mean is the actual device specifications for the device xorg refers to as Mouse1:

(the fallowing is a functional entry)

```

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "auto"

#note: this is the proper way to specify wich device the mouse should be

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

```

However, here is my old entry wich gave me much woe:

(the fallowing is a malfunctional entry)

```

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "auto"

#note: /dev/mouse is the improper way to tell it wich device is the mouse

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

```

And as an extra plus, a seemingly unrelated problem with what I thought was the threshold, has also been fixed.  :Smile: 

Gods shal bow before me now  :Smile: 

----------

## theBlackDragon

I have a problem that seems somehow related to yours: when I move the stylus somewhat close to the tablet it starts to draw instantly (the stylus is still about 0,5 cm away from the tablet's surface though), this means I can't lift the stylus move it a bit and draw another line a bit further...

I tried your /dev/input/mousex suggestion but that doesn't seem to cut it with me, the unpredictable behavior is gone, but this way it's still near unusable... I tried adjusting some things with wacomcpl but that didn't seem to have an affect on the problem I'm having...  :Sad: 

I'm using a Graphire2 btw...

Here are the relevant parts of my xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse1"

    #Option     "Device" "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxismapping" "4 5"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "TouchPad"

        Driver  "mouse"

        Option  "Protocol" "PS/2"

        Option  "Device"  "/dev/input/mouse0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Driver        "wacom"

        Identifier    "cursor"

        Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/event4"

        Option        "Type"          "cursor"

        Option        "USB"           "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver        "wacom"

    Identifier    "stylus"

    Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/event4"

    Option        "Type"          "stylus"

    Option        "USB"           "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Driver        "wacom"

        Identifier    "eraser"

        Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/event4"

        Option        "Type"          "eraser"

        Option        "USB"           "on"

EndSection

```

Serverlayout:

```
    InputDevice "TouchPad"  "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse1"    "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "cursor"    "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents" 

```

----------

